# Kein WM-Ticket - aber Probleme



## KatzenHai (2 Mai 2005)

http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/59225



			
				Heise schrieb:
			
		

> *Sober-Wurm tarnt sich als Benachrichtung zur WM-Ticket-Auslosung* - 02.05.2005 - 18:40 Uhr
> 
> Seit wenigen Minuten kursiert eine neue Version des Sober-Wurms, die unter anderem als eine in deutsch verfasste Benachrichtigung über ein gewonnenes Ticket zur Fußball-WM 2006 daherkommt. Daneben tragen die Nachrichten auch Betreffzeilen wie: "Ich bin's, was zum Lachen", "Mail-Fehler", "Ihr Passwort" und "Ihre E-Mail wurde verweigert." Die Absenderadressen der Mails sind wie üblich gefälscht.
> 
> ...


----------



## stieglitz (3 Mai 2005)

Update von Heise:



> Update
> Die Hersteller von Antivirensoftware haben den neuen Schädling in ihre Signaturdatenbanken aufgenommen und erkennen ihn als Sober.O, .P, .N oder S.


http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/59225


----------



## Captain Picard (3 Mai 2005)

http://www.spiegel.de/netzwelt/technologie/0,1518,354459,00.html


			
				Der Spiegel schrieb:
			
		

> Alle großen IT-Sichheitsunternehmen haben mittlerweile auf Sober.N reagiert.
> Es empfiehlt sich ein Update des Virenscanners im Laufe des Tages.
> * Bis dahin hilft gegen den Mailwurm ein bewährter Computer-Sicherheits-Trick:
> Die "Entf"- oder "Del"-Taste.*


----------



## KatzenHai (3 Mai 2005)

Captain Picard schrieb:
			
		

> Der Spiegel schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Das ist ja klasse - den Trick merke ich mir.
:rotfl:


----------



## Captain Picard (3 Mai 2005)

Es geht weiter
http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/59259


> Ausbruch von Sober.O beeinträchtigt Systeme des WM-Organisationskomitees


cp


----------



## Captain Picard (4 Mai 2005)

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?p=102739#102739


> "WM-Ticket-Wurm" Sober.O schaltet Virenschutz ab


http://www.heise.de/security/artikel/59239


> [email protected] (Sober.O) ist ein Internetwurm, der sich per Massenmailing mit seiner eigenen SMTP-Maschine verbreitet. Bei der Versendung von E-Mails verwendet der Wurm E-Mail-Adressen, die er auf dem befallenen System findet. Der Text dieser E-Mail ist in deutscher oder in englischer Sprache verfasst.
> Der Wurm löscht Dateien des AV-Herstellers Symantec. Weiterhin deaktiviert er die Windows XP-Firewall und das automatische Windows Update.


http://www.bsi.de/presse/pressinf/040505sobero.htm
http://www.bsi.de/av/vb/sobero.htm

cp

PS: Der Spiegel sollte mal seinen  Artikel updaten


> verursacht Sober.N bisher keine Schäden im eigentlichen Sinne.


----------



## webwatcher (17 Mai 2005)

http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/59582


> WM-Wurm Sober.O ist Auslöser der Spam-Welle
> 
> Die Vermutung über den Zusammenhang zwischen dem WM-Ticket-Wurm Sober.O und der Welle von Mails mit teilweise rechtsgerichtetem Inhalt hat sich bestätigt. So stoppte Sober.O Mitte der letzten Woche seine eigene Verbreitungsroutine, um infizierte Windows-PCs zu Spam-Bots umzufunktionieren. Dazu lud er von diversen Servern ein Programm nach, das die Hersteller von Antivirensoftware Sober.P getauft haben. Sober.P startete dann am vergangenen Samstag den Versand von Mails in großem Umfang mit gefälschter Absenderadresse.


ww


----------



## stieglitz (17 Mai 2005)

Damit gehöhrt wohl dieser Thread hierzu.
Ich finde das ist richtig beängstigend. Das hat eine ganz neue Qualität der Bedrohung erreicht. Was können die damit noch machen?
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?t=10303


----------



## webwatcher (17 Mai 2005)

stieglitz schrieb:
			
		

> Was können die damit noch machen?
> http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?t=10303





			
				Spiegel Online schrieb:
			
		

> Verhindern können das nur noch die PC-Nutzer selbst.


ww


----------



## stieglitz (17 Mai 2005)

stieglitz schrieb:
			
		

> Was können *die* damit noch machen?



Ich fragte nicht was der User dagegen machen kann, sondern auf was für bedrohliche und abartige Ideen die Verursacher dieser Plage noch kommen.


----------



## Anonymous (17 Mai 2005)

Was hättest du davon, wenn du das wüßtest?  Internet abschaffen?

KK


----------



## Captain Picard (23 Mai 2005)

http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/59767


> Spam-Trojaner Sober.Q gibt vorerst Ruhe
> ...
> Seit dem heutigen Montag, den 23.5., hat der Schädling nämlich seine Spam-Aktivitäten
> eingestellt und versucht stattdessen, neuen Schadcode auf befallene Systeme zu kopieren.
> ...


cp


----------

